# Whats her name?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok guys, not up for watching the ice buffalo's (figure skaters) ruining a perfectly good hockey rink with their toepicks so i'm killing some time.

I know you all have a name for your car so lets hear them and why?

Mine started out as Tempestein, mainly because of the budget i had set and the need to be creative and frugal in trying to keep near that budget (HAHA!!!). Aside from learning to do everything myself to save on labor, i cross referenced part numbers to find lets call them GTO substitutes. Did you know that 65' corvair bucket seats have the same frame as the GTO and they are 400 dollars cheaper because they dont have the GTO name attached. only difference is less bolstering in the pad and the inner trim on both seats is black not the GTO chrome...and so what if they are in a 66'...lol. 65 GTO's had by far the best seat patterns of any muscle car. 

After getting a few seasons of seat time in the Tempest it has simply become known around the house as "The Hotrod". Even the wife said the other day she could not wait for spring to get the hotrod back out.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

My son simply calls it the blue car, or the heater since there's no ac it gets warm.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

My 5 year old daughter named her "Iron Man" and it stuck. "Daddy can we take Iron Man out today?" Wife too. It's named for good.

-Norm


----------



## el_papelito (Mar 13, 2012)

We Just called it " PonPOn"..... And in the first Quarter Mile we where Chearing " Allez Ponpon ", Go PonPon in French.....

Its a stock 1965 Gto with a 400 CI from a 67 Gto .....

Saludos


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My old '66 GTO was called "The Bomb" because it was extremely fast for what it was....much faster than it should have been by all accounts. That engine is now in my '65, which is nowhere near as fast. The car was possessed. My current '65, which I've had for 32 years now, has always been called "Old Mold", because when I got it, it had a moldy carpet from water leaks at the windshield. My '67, which I've had since 1983, is simply called "The Convertible".


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't have a name for the 68 GTO or the 67 Lemans. A couple years back my wife started calling the 68 Lisa - inferring I was having an affair with the car. I must have been spending too much time and money on it and not enough with her. Both are still around as my wife has come to grips with it. Matt


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Vanna is what I call my 64 post coupe. Many moons ago some crazy friends shared a farmhouse & among other things the guys had a resident goat often hanging out in the house. Yep her name was Vanna my Goats namesake. Vicky (for her complexion Victory Red) is my 05 Corvette Vanna's garage mate. Then theres my pickup Bob, Gladys my tractor, etc etc.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Gladys has to be the coolest name for a tractor _ever_. PERFECT!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

We a call our 67 simply "The Beast" 'cause it's go so much power!


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

*Mine's "Black Betty" because she's triple black and I like the song. *:cool






*Here she is marking her territory... *


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great song Pat, thats what i hit on the playlist for the Loudest stereo contests at the local show, cannot help but put the hammer down when that songs on, and Radar Love too.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

There are a lot of great driving songs and those are certainly two of the best!
BTW, I really like The Hotrod... great job Instee! :cheers


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

My 1966 Bonnevilles name is Bonnie.

Just bought a '99 Trans Am, still looking for a name..


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Her Name*

:cool I call my *1970 GTO *"_The Goat_" ... so far. I know: not too creative, but it takes time for a name to attach to a car.

My *1969 Chevelle Malibu COPO Clone *is named "_CQQL_". We bought her in Tennessee and drove her home to Minnesota. En route so many people yelled out "_Cool car_," or "_She's cool_." that "_Cool_" was a no brainer. When I went to get the personalized license plates "_COOL_" was taken, thus she became "_CQQL_."


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

Pics please of "The Goat" and "Cool"!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

pat68ho said:


> pics please of "the goat" and "cool"!


+1000


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Everybody calls my '67 "The Goat". That's probably the common name for any GTO, but there isn't another early GTO in town that I know of, so mine definitely stand out.


----------



## Tempest923 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thought I would chime in for my first post, I call her Blue thunder, because you can hear her coming from miles away.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Ironically, I name all my cars, and I always have. My '68 GTO is named Gina.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tempest lets see some pics of Blue Thunder...welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

*Pontiac* named my car for me....We just call her "*The GTO*". :cool

Lots of people posting their cars names in here without pictures, post up some pics people!

Great thread Instig8ter! :cheers


----------



## BigHitDaddyJ (Nov 27, 2013)

Named mine Lizzy after the first girl I loved


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking!

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I reckon I'll put mine up too. We just call it "the Beast"

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's some pics of mine......."Deadman's Party"......


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Tempest923 (Jan 7, 2014)

Eric Animal said:


> Here's some pics of mine......."Deadman's Party"......


All I can say is Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tempest923 (Jan 7, 2014)

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Named her Orion for a couple reasons. First and foremost, it's the name of my favorite song, and it's an instrumental, because words can't explain what this car means to me. Second, when I dabbled in astrophotography I managed to photograph Orion's Nebula down in New Zealand, and it was so beautiful that it inspired me to name the car as such. Plus sometimes he day I finish the build and get to drive her again seems lightyears away!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Orion.... now that's just COOL! :bannana:

Bear


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

Black Betty got a new killer show board! :bannana:

Show Board Slideshow by us_strat | Photobucket


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

We've got the Beauty (69 GTO) and the Beast (70 Charger RT SE).


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> We've got the Beauty (69 GTO) and the Beast (70 Charger RT SE).


Beauty and the Beast.. I like it! :cheers


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

"Plain Jane". Post coupe. And no console. So just a carpet hump with a Hurst shifter sticking up out of it. Kinda different. But sneaky different too. P/S, P/B and A/C!


----------

